
DragonFly 4.6 Released - joshbaptiste
http://www.dragonflybsd.org/release46/
======
jxy
There is a note on "SMP Performance", is anyone here knows about whether and
how the BSD's support the 72-core/64-core Intel Knights Landing chip? I
couldn't find any relevant information via google.

~~~
ftigeot
You should ask this question to Intel, nobody in the DragonFly team has access
to such hardware. We have to do with boring alternatives we can actually find
on Newegg like dual Xeon-E5 and quad-Opteron boxes :-)

